# Where is the FreeBSD-BLE



## yushang (May 7, 2020)

(I mean the https://github.com/takawata/FreeBSD-BLE). I've searched the base and ports, cannot find it. Or its functionality has been merged into some other tools? Many thanks!!!


----------



## George (May 7, 2020)

Maybe it was never commited as a port?

You should be able to build the programs yourself. As the Makefiles include <bsd.prog.mk>, you probably need to download the kernel sources, download the source files, then type "make".


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2020)

Have you tried asking the developer?


----------



## yushang (May 7, 2020)

I've found the le_enable/le_set_scan_enable/le_set_scan_param, and tried them all. But still cannot inquiry the device. Its an epson sport watch. Any suggestion please!


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2020)

yushang said:


> Any suggestion please!





SirDice said:


> Have you tried asking the developer?



Just because you found some random code on the Internet that refers to FreeBSD doesn't automatically mean any one of us know what it's about.


----------



## yushang (May 7, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Just because you found some random code on the Internet that refers to FreeBSD doesn't automatically mean any one of us know what it's about.


No. It's on a real FreeBSD 12.1. I've issued commands like these:
`hccontrol -n ubt0hci le_enable enable`
`hccontrol -n ubt0hci le_set_scan_enable enable`
`hccontrol -n ubt0hci inquiry`


----------

